# sump question



## NegativityScene (Mar 15, 2017)

Hey all!

Thanks in advance for all your help.

I live on a farm in upstate NY and am converting a barn into a residence for my mother in law.

There is a concern about rising groundwater, and I have a pit for a sump pump, but have questions about how to deal with the discharge.

I would be able to hook the sump line into the tub's overflow tube, allowing me to use a trap to prevent sewer gas from being an issue.

Would this work, or would I have issues with overflowing into the tub? The tub line switches to 2 inch almost directly after the trap.

Now for the best part...I am under no code obligations!

My concern for letting the water go outside directly would be that the physical layout would require me to expose the water standing in that line to freezing and plugging the line.


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

WHAT PART OF THIS DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND?


----------



## NegativityScene (Mar 15, 2017)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> WHAT PART OF THIS DON'T YOU UNDERSTAND?


Thanks Bill...this is certainly the kind of response that will garner you lots of respect.


----------



## plumbdrum (Nov 30, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rjbphd (Feb 5, 2010)

NegativityScene said:


> Thanks Bill...this is certainly the kind of response that will garner you lots of respect.


Up yours 



Sent from my SM-G386T using Tapatalk


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

NegativityScene said:


> Thanks Bill...this is certainly the kind of response that will garner you lots of respect.


I'm sure Bill is heartbroken that he didn't earn your respect with his response.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

NegativityScene said:


> Thanks Bill...this is certainly the kind of response that will garner you lots of respect.




Actually this is exactly the kind of response that makes the rest of us respect him. Shoo fly, be gone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

So he comes up with a good plan and you guys slam him for it. :no:

I think your idea will work perfect. The overflow acts kinda like a vent, so make sure your wye is put in place as if you were reventing. That would be the proper way of running the two fixtures on the same drain.:thumbup:


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

The new plumber slogan has arrived....

Now for the best part...I am under no code obligations!


----------



## NegativityScene (Mar 15, 2017)

Guys,

Didn't realize my mistake...sorry to bother you.

Gotta leave you with a joke at my expense.

I am an Attorney. Not relevant, but criminal defense. I obviously do more than practice law, as most people do, and this project is dear to me, but I digress.

There are about a million sites on line where people try an get legal advice, some good, some bad, some completely worthless. I have participated on some of these sites, and have done my best to help other. 
But when people have accidentally logged onto a site for lawyers only, I have always managed to politely point out the mistake with grace and understanding.

Out of curiosity...what does it say about you when the Lawyer is more of a decent human being than you are?

Debo...I could explain the specifics of the barn's designation and previous uses that exempt me from having to meet any current code, but that feels like the kind of thing that should be done on a site for Lawyers only


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

NegativityScene said:


> Guys,
> 
> Didn't realize my mistake...sorry to bother you.
> 
> ...












A license is needed to practice law. Same with plumbing. I won't dare go into a court of law and tell a judge that I'd like to represent someone charged with a crime.{that would be the practice of law w/o being licensed}. Nor should you practice plumbing since it is also a profession that needs a license. Just ask the NY county where your domicile is.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

> Out of curiosity...what does it say about you when the Lawyer is more of a decent human being than you are?


Your statement is flawed, grammatically incorrect, poorly structured, and does not have a vent. Decency is subjective, and in no way has any post in this thread offensive.

Id like to end this one with a joke.

A prominent lawyer calls a plumber to fix a leak in his shower. After about 25 minutes the plumber hands him a bill for $200.00.
The lawyer, enraged, says: “I’m a famous trial lawyer, and even I don’t make that kind of money for 25 minutes work!”
“Neither did I when I was a lawyer”, says the plumber.


----------



## MECH-MAN (Feb 11, 2017)

One more thing


> Guys,
> Didn't realize my mistake...sorry to bother you.
> Gotta leave you with a joke at my expense.


ignorance of the law is not an excuse


----------

